# If a picture is worth 1,000 words...



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

LMAO Love it


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

LMAO!!! THis is priceless!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

It's good to know you'll be protected when crabs attack!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG! I love this picture! Thanks for sharing..it is now my new desktop... Hysterical!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

how funny!! i love it!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

So...who won?


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

My moneys on the crab. 

jelpy


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:rofl: That picture is just to much! This is why we love our shepherds, protector from things big and small. I am sure you were scared out of your wits when you saw the big mean crab!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Whoa! Look at those teefers!!!! Bet that crab was shakin' in his shell.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

there should be a caption...."On the last season of Deadliest Catch, crab fishermen stopped using crab pods for a much more efficient way to catch their bounty...GSDs" LOL


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great picture! You should get him one of those t-shirts that say 'Don't bother me I'm crabby.'


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

GET TO THE CHOPPA!!! :rofl:


----------



## RavensMom (Jun 25, 2010)

Love the picture!! I'd hate to see what he would do to a lobster!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL That picture is amazing, have no fear..crab dog is here


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I had no idea a GSD could be trained to prevent STDs! Nobody wants crabs!:wild:


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Blue Claw*

Did he enjoy the Sushi?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

You guys are hilarious... 

When I let him get close to a smaller one, he snaps RIGHT at it, slaps with his paw, and acts like he's going to bite, but will only try to bite for real if it's going the other way or stops moving.. LOL But if I hold one and let him check it out he just snuffles it.

He won't eat crab for anything, if I trick him into taking it he acts like I've given him poison, but he loves fish.

I have a feeling if I let him go at a crab like that, he'd be missing some lip - those guys are tough!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

:rofl: Too funny!


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> He won't eat crab for anything, if I trick him into taking it he acts like I've given him poison, but he loves fish.


Great picture!! Love it!

BTW, Eva also will not eat crabmeat to save the world. I eat crabs fairly often and I tried giving her some on top of her food in her bowl... no way! Wouldn't go near it.

I wonder why...


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

that is great!!!!! I'd frame that one!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dawn said:


> that is great!!!!! I'd frame that one!!!!


 
haha i'd send it in to DogFancy magazine and see if it makes it into that monthy pictures page they have. Thats just hilarious!


----------



## gsdmom2one (Mar 8, 2010)

I love that pic. Too funny


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It looks like he's unhinging his jaw to swallow it whole!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> I had no idea a GSD could be trained to prevent STDs! Nobody wants crabs!:wild:


 
:rofl: :rofl: Love it!!!!!


----------



## Dillinger (Apr 7, 2010)

This should be a poster!

Love it.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LMAO.. love it!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol!!!!


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

You should change his name to Time Bandit.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Def one of the best GSD pics i've seen :rofl:


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

PRICELESS!!! :rofl:


----------

